# Houston Police, domestic call suspect obtains officers firearm.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Donut's breakdown: 




Houston police are investigating the fatal shooting of a suspect by an HPD officer at 7525 Park Place Boulevard about 6:05 p.m. on Tuesday (July 6). 

The identity of the deceased male is pending verification by the Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences.
HPD Officer A. Garza, who discharged his duty weapon, suffered a cut to his nose and was treated at the scene. Officer Garza is assigned to the Southeast Patrol Division and was sworn in as an officer in December 2018.
HPD Special Investigations Unit Sergeant P. Buttitta and Detectives J. Moreno, B. Bertrand, C. Walker and N. Arellano reported:
HPD patrol officers responded to a family disturbance at an apartment complex at the above address. Officers spoke with a female in an apartment, who stated the suspect choked her. Officers attempted to speak with the suspect, but he was uncooperative. As officers attempted to detain the suspect, he actively resisted and a physical altercation ensued.
A second male in the apartment intervened by pulling officers’ hands away from the suspect. At that time, the suspect attempted to disarm an officer by removing his duty weapon from his holster. The officer yelled that the suspect had possession of the weapon and it discharged. Fearing for his and the other officer’s safety, Officer Garza discharged his duty weapon at the suspect and struck him. The suspect was pronounced deceased at the scene.
The second male, identified as Francis Vasquez-Benitez (H/m, 18), is charged with assault of a peace officer in the 176th State District Court. A booking photo of Vasquez-Benitez is attached to this news release.
As is customary in HPD officer-involved shooting incidents in the city limits, this case is being investigated by the HPD Special Investigations Unit, the Internal Affairs Division and the Harris County District Attorney’s Office.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Resisting arrest is never a good idea, however, escalating to grabbing an officers gun is just full-on-stupid!
Anybody really think a social worker would've helped here?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Resisting arrest is never a good idea, however, escalating to grabbing an officers gun is just full-on-stupid!
> Anybody really think a social worker would've helped here?


Sadly, we all know there are. Though at least in this scenario they'd at least have one fact behind their argument. The social worker wouldn't have had a gun (so he would have just sat down and calmly chatted )


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Good. DRT.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Let's say he has a mental issue, because you know that's the way the world is going right? The social worker has no firearm so there is no firearm to take. Now said social worker could take him for a happy meal and an ice cream cone. Can always fix things with ice cream. It's not his fault he's acting this way, I blame COVID. Sadly this is what I imagine a group of people making decisions on law enforcement discuss. SMH, oh the future is grim.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

HigherEDLawman said:


> Sadly this is what I imagine a group of people making decisions on law enforcement discuss.


Yeah in that same group.
"ok guys just hear me out, offer the perp a BJ, don't forget the cops to cups the balls"


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

RodneyFarva said:


> Yeah in that same group.
> "ok guys just hear me out, offer the perp a BJ, don't forget the cops to cups the balls"


Eye contact or no eye contact?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Eye contact. To avoid eye contact is racist and disrespectful.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

HigherEDLawman said:


> Eye contact or no eye contact?


Keep this kind of thing up and you'll fit right in here lol


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> Keep this kind of thing up and you'll fit right in here lol


Thats good. I keep getting banned everywhere else!


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Thats good. I keep getting banned everywhere else!


Masscops forums slogan. "If you're offended go somewhere else".


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

And that’s WHY I always liked MA.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

HigherEDLawman said:


> Let's say he has a mental issue, because you know that's the way the world is going right? The social worker has no firearm so there is no firearm to take. Now said social worker could take him for a happy meal and an ice cream cone. Can always fix things with ice cream. It's not his fault he's acting this way, I blame COVID. Sadly this is what I imagine a group of people making decisions on law enforcement discuss. SMH, oh the future is grim.


Just wait until the perp drops a couple scoops of ice cream from the top of his cone. Then he'll be really pissed off.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> Just wait until the perp drops a couple scoops of ice cream from the top of his cone. Then he'll be really pissed off.


A couple scoops? Wouldn't that make it a high capacity cone?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> A couple scoops? Wouldn't that make it a high capacity cone?


If they're defunding the police, they'll have plenty of money left over after hiring underpaid mental health professionals to buy double scoop cones.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

HistoryHound said:


> A couple scoops? Wouldn't that make it a high capacity cone?


The Waffle Cone, that's high capacity right?


----------

